
Ask HN: How do you organize your life? - adawg4
Especially when trying to break and form new habits.
======
firatcan
So I have an notebook something like a bullet journal. Every morning, I write
the tasks that I should do that day but I never use that journal for meetings.
I use Calendar app for meetings.

If I want to break a habit every time I have temptation for that feeling I try
to replace that feeling with a little great habit. Let me give you an example,
Let's assume that I am smoking. If I would like to quit smoking, every time I
want cigaret I would read a page from a book(Or ten).

If I want to form a new habit, I would put that habit on the easiest that I
could perform. For example, If I want to go to gym, I would put that on the
morning because latter I would be tired.

------
m-p-3
Google Calendar, Google Tasks and Keep notes. The integration works well
enough for me, and our family calendar helps planning common stuff together
(ie: relatives coming to visit in two weeks, business travel, taking out the
garbage, recycling bin and compost, etc).

Keep notes do feel a bit limited when dealing with formatting, but I guess
it's simplicity is more important. I use Joplin for more complex note-taking.

------
Japhy_Ryder
Things. [0] It's based around the Getting Things Done (GTD) methodology [1]. I
love it. Best $10 I've ever spent.

0\. [http://culturedcode.com/things/](http://culturedcode.com/things/)

1\. [https://gettingthingsdone.com/what-is-
gtd/](https://gettingthingsdone.com/what-is-gtd/)

~~~
runjake
Things is great, but the plot twist is that it actually costs $50 for the Mac,
$10 for the iPhone, and $10 for the iPad -- all separate purchases.

The company also has a habit of charging $TEXAS for upgrades for new major
releases. That is totally within their right and they deserve all the cash
they can get -- but that reality may affect your buying decisions.

I did the Things thing for a while but determined the money leaving my wallet
wasn't worth it for me. That said, it's among the best, cleanest, highest
quality Mac software I've used.

~~~
MS90
I appreciate the proper usage of Texas with a dollar sign in front of it.

I'm still waiting for someone to correctly use a threeve, though.

------
askafriend
Apple Notes, Reminders, and Google Calendar.

Anything more complex doesn't stick and becomes more work than it's worth in
my experience.

------
Kevin_S
Google Calendar and Tasks - the integrated one.

The trick to making google calendar work is putting literally everything on
there, from work to personal tasks, to events, to little notes for later.
Tasks works especially well with recurring tasks - for example I have
vaccuuming and cleaning the kitchen as a recurring Sunday task

------
santa_boy
I'm using a combination of Microsoft To-Do (previously Wunderlist) and Trello
... it works pretty well .. I use the desktop app

I have a small API hack that helps me prioritize and sort data on a custom app

------
davidmott
Lots and lots of notes. I use Evernote mostly for a wide variety of cases such
as projects, errands and also when i'm seeking to form new habits.

------
Mycr0
I use ticktick todo list and calendar feature.

